# Pigeon toed?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Is this her front feet or her rear?
Toeing in (pigeon toes) in the front is usually the result of a dog with a poor front assembly - mainly elbows out. It is not often seen in the rear, but could be either hips or knees if it is, or even a minor bowing of the legs. This doesn't sound like knees (patellas) if she is not having any problems moving or is not in pain.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Is this her front feet or her rear?
> Toeing in (pigeon toes) in the front is usually the result of a dog with a poor front assembly - mainly elbows out. It is not often seen in the rear, but could be either hips or knees if it is, or even a minor bowing of the legs. This doesn't sound like knees (patellas) if she is not having any problems moving or is not in pain.


Sorry, it's her rear ... she doesn't seem to be in pain and I looked at videos of dogs with patella problems and she definitely doesn't look like that. It is most noticeable when she is walking.

So it could be her knees or hips? Is it possible that it could be something that has developed since she was 6 months old? Because she had x-rays done at 6 months and the vet said everything looked good. 

She's due to go into the vet for 1 year vaccinations and I'll be sure to mention it and see what the vet thinks. Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marieb said:


> Sorry, it's her rear ... she doesn't seem to be in pain and I looked at videos of dogs with patella problems and she definitely doesn't look like that. It is most noticeable when she is walking.
> 
> So it could be her knees or hips? Is it possible that it could be something that has developed since she was 6 months old? Because she had x-rays done at 6 months and the vet said everything looked good.
> 
> She's due to go into the vet for 1 year vaccinations and I'll be sure to mention it and see what the vet thinks. Thanks!


 
Bow legs (which would cause her to toe in) could be either knees or hips and she could still be asymptomatic, and it can worsen with age.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, I will mention it to the vet and see what she says. She is a wonderful dog and temperament wise I couldn't ask for a better dog. Unfortunately, I think the person I got her from might not have been the most reputable. I love her anyways and in the future I will not make the same mistake again ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

marieb said:


> Thanks, I will mention it to the vet and see what she says. She is a wonderful dog and temperament wise I couldn't ask for a better dog. Unfortunately, I think the person I got her from might not have been the most reputable. I love her anyways and in the future I will not make the same mistake again ...


Even if there is a physiological or genetic problem, the fact that she is asymptomatic is good. And it could be simply the way she is built and not be caused by either.
Good luck.


----------

